# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Ανοιχτό Πασχαλιάτικο Meeting

## papashark

Καιρό δεν έχουμε να βρεθούμε να πιούμε καφέ όλοι μαζί ?

Οπότε με σύντομες δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες, ύστερα από ψηφοφορία που έκανα με τον ευατό μου και τα trolls μου, πρωτείνω το ακόλουθο μέρος/μέρα/ώρα

*Skipper στο Καλαμάκι
Τετάρτη 30 Απριλίου και ώρα 17:00*

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε !!!  ::  


Α ! Πάω και σήμερα με Stoidis, Mindfox & Ok_Computer να ξαναελένξουμε το μέρος, θα είμαστε εκεί κατά τις 18:00 όποιος θέλει έρχετε και σήμερα  ::

----------


## JS

> Α ! Πάω και σήμερα με Stoidis, Mindfox & Ok_Computer να ξαναελένξουμε το μέρος, θα είμαστε εκεί κατά τις 18:00 όποιος θέλει έρχετε και σήμερα


Na metafrasw gia osous den katalaban:
Paw simera me tous mprabous mou na tous ekbiasw gia kaluteres times (ola gia to AWMN) kai megalutera tosts...

----------


## ggeorgan

Πέτυχες μπράβους ! Αλλά το κατάστημα και η μαρίνα θα ωφελούνταν, νομίζω, από επίσκεψη πραγματικών μπράβων με ακριβώς το πρόγραμμα εργασιών που περιγράφεις. Οι μαρίνες θεωρούνται βιτρίνα του τουρισμού μας και είναι, δυστυχώς.

----------


## papashark

Δεν βλέπω πολύ ανταπόκριση....

Λέτε να κανονίσω και τίποτα μπαλέτα από τα νέα μέλη της ΕΕ ?  ::

----------


## pstratos

gewnika nai.
ti perimenes apanthseis pasxaliatika? 
mexri xtes soublizame (kai miazane kai oi soubles me omni....)

----------


## vegos

> Δεν βλέπω πολύ ανταπόκριση....
> 
> Λέτε να κανονίσω και τίποτα μπαλέτα από τα νέα μέλη της ΕΕ ?


Καλώς εχόντως των πραγμάτων, εγώ μέσα  ::

----------


## JS

mesa mesa...an einai gia mpaleta  ::

----------


## Koum

πάνω που χάρηκα και εγω.... λέω χτες γραφτηκα,... αυριο θα δω τον κόσμο.... και μετά βλέπω ΚΑΛΑΜΑΚΙ!!! ::  

ταξίδι ολόκληρο, παίζεται εάν προλαβαίνω ΑΝ φυγω κανονικ'α από δουλεια....

 ::

----------


## LeChuck

Κι εγω σιγουρα μεσα. Ενδεχεται να ερθουμε με τον watcher.

----------


## papashark

> πάνω που χάρηκα και εγω.... λέω χτες γραφτηκα,... αυριο θα δω τον κόσμο.... και μετά βλέπω ΚΑΛΑΜΑΚΙ!!! 
> 
> ταξίδι ολόκληρο, παίζεται εάν προλαβαίνω ΑΝ φυγω κανονικ'α από δουλεια....


Έχουμε πει κατά τις 17:00 αλλά κανα τρίωρο θα το φάμε εκεί.....

Απλά καλό θα είναι όσοι μπορούν να έρθουν σχετικά νωρίς, για να προλάβουμε να πιουμε καμιά κουβέντα γιατί μετά θα μαζευτούμε καμιά 40αρια - 50αριά άτομα...  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## chris69

Kai egw mesa na gnwristoume ean kai akoma link den exw bgalei!

----------


## Luminus

Kalamaki??? mmmm, mporei. Malon ok. Tha fame kai hlio thalassino  ::

----------


## Luminus

pou akribos einai??? Giati den katexw kai polla apo afthn thn perioxh.

----------


## vegos

> pou akribos einai??? Giati den katexw kai polla apo afthn thn perioxh.


Στην Μαρίνα. Από παραλιακή...

Μπαίνεις μέσα από τη στροφή στο βενζινάδικο του Μιγιάγκη (πως γράφεται αυτός; χεχε).

Μόλις μπεις, ακολουθείς στο δρόμο και στο STOP πας δεξιά, προς τη θάλασσα. Στο τέλος, θα βρεις το μαγαζί.

----------


## dti

Δες παλιότερο μήνυμα:
http://forum.awmn.gr/viewtopic.php?p=99#99

Ο χάρτης της περιοχής είναι εδώ:

http://forum.awmn.gr/attachments/5_1026124158.jpg

----------


## tassos

[βδέλλα mode on]
papasharkouuuuliiiiiiiiiii! Να σου φέρω άυριο στο meeting (αν έρθω τελικά) ένα 5μετρο aircom plus να μου πρεσάρεις τα βύσματα;  ::   ::  
Έχω ένα αρσενικό, αλλά θηλυκό δεν είχε ο Τριδύμας, οπότε αν μου πουλήσεις και ένα θηλυκό n-type (ή αρσενικό + μούφα), θα σε κεράσω τον φραπέ!  ::   ::   :: 
[βδέλλα mode off]

----------


## dti

Ενα θηλυκό male θα σου φέρω εγώ. Το crimping tool το έχει ή ο harisk ή ο MAuVE. Αν διαβάσει εγκαίρως ο ένας από τους δύο ας μας ενημερώσει σχετικά.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Κανένα βήσμα για την 3com office connect pcmcia καρτούλα θα βρούμε? ο dti την είχε δει. Αν υπάρχει κάτι εκλυπαρώ....

----------


## tassos

> Ενα θηλυκό male θα σου φέρω εγώ. Το crimping tool το έχει ή ο harisk ή ο MAuVE. Αν διαβάσει εγκαίρως ο ένας από τους δύο ας μας ενημερώσει σχετικά.


Δαμιανέ ευχαριστώ, αλλά τι είναι το θηλυκό male?? Τρανσέξουαλ βύσμα;  ::   ::   ::   :: 
Να σας πω κιόλας ότι ετοίμασα τον ιστό για τη sector, πήρα συρματόσχοινα, πέρασα τα καλώδια (έγινε γιαπί το σπίτι), αύριο θα πάω και από το Praktiker να αγοράσω το κουτί που πήρε και ο Achille. Ανακάλυψα βέβαια σήμερα ότι θέλω κι άλλο aircom+ για να συνδέσω την engenius στο linux box με την grid που κοιτάει Achille.... Οπότε πρέπει να πάω και στον Τριδίμα. Πάντως αν σας περισσέυουν άλλα 2 N-type (θηλυκά και τα 2) προτιμώ να τα αγοράσω αύριο στο Skipper, παρά να πάω στον Τριδίμα και να μην έχει...

----------


## dti

::  Θηλυκό Ν εννοούσα...

Εχω ένα τετράμετρο LMR-400 αν σ' ενδιαφέρει. Πολύ περισσότερο από το Σάββατο.

Για επιπλέον Ν female δεν θυμάμαι πρέπει να κοιτάξω...
Σίγουρα έχω πολλά Ν male.

----------


## papashark

> Δαμιανέ ευχαριστώ, αλλά τι είναι το θηλυκό male?? Τρανσέξουαλ βύσμα;


Καλά μην γελάς πολύ.... Τι νομίζεις ότι είναι τα Reverse Polarity βύσματα ? Ένα αρσενικό χωρίς τσουνί ! Εγώ τα βύσματα για τα dlink που είναι rpSMA τα φωνάζω gaySMA !




> ...... Οπότε πρέπει να πάω και στον Τριδίμα. Πάντως αν σας περισσέυουν άλλα 2 N-type (θηλυκά και τα 2) προτιμώ να τα αγοράσω αύριο στο Skipper, παρά να πάω στον Τριδίμα και να μην έχει...


Υπάρχει και ο Τραϊκος στην Βουλιαγμένης που έχει και πιο φθηνά το aircom plus.

----------


## yros

Kai emeis mesa eimaste.. pistevo na prolaboume !

----------


## LeChuck

Δυστηχως δεν προλαβαινω να ερθω..  ::  Sorry... Τα λεμε την επομενη φορα

----------


## stoidis

Πάρτε και τις πρώτες photo από το meeting thanks to DiGi!
Thanks to Papashark for the comments !

----------


## panXer

Το ξέχασα τελείως ρε γαμώτο.!
Θα κανονίσετε για φαί σε καμία ταβέρνα μετά?

----------


## stoidis

> Το ξέχασα τελείως ρε γαμώτο.!
> Θα κανονίσετε για φαί σε καμία ταβέρνα μετά?


Τελικά μείναμε μέχρι αργά και δεν πήγαμε για ταβερνούμπα meeting μετά.

----------


## stoidis

Νάτες και οι υπόλοιπες φωτογραφίες...

----------


## stoidis

Και ακόμη μερικές...

----------


## stoidis

....και συνεχίζουμε...

----------


## a_aris

Και ποιοί είναι όλοι αυτοί είπαμε;;;  ::

----------


## drf

ευτηχώς που ήρθα τελευταίος και δεν είμαι στις φωτό!  ::   ::

----------


## stoidis

> Και ποιοί είναι όλοι αυτοί είπαμε;;;


Ονόματα δεν λέμε, υπολήψεις δεν θίγουμε...

Ένας αξύριστος που γελάει συνέχεια είναι ο papashark

----------


## cp

Krima pou den mporesa na ertho. Eimai sti Romi alla telika emeis eimaste pio mprosta apo aytous mou fainetai. Me diskolia briskeis internet access point. Molis tria exo brei kai ta dyo apo ayta einai syndyasmos me ...plyntirio rouxon!! Pleneis ta rouxa kai serfareis (me ADSL omos) gia 2.5 EYRO tin ora.
Telos panton apoti blepo kala perasate.

Ciao

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από a_aris
> 
> Και ποιοί είναι όλοι αυτοί είπαμε;;; 
> 
> 
> Ονόματα δεν λέμε, υπολήψεις δεν θίγουμε...
> 
> Ένας αξύριστος που γελάει συνέχεια είναι ο papashark


Όχι ρε θα θίξουμε και ονόματα και υπολήψεις....

Όχι απλά έκανα edit το μύνημα σου και έβαλα τα ονόματα όσον μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό, αλλά έβαλα και διάφορα σχόλια !

Όσους δεν έχω βάλει τα ονοματά τους pm me !

----------


## ddimitris

Hey Papashark, για να σε δούμε και αλλού!
Ποιούς ξέρεις από το meeting στου Βεϊκου;
Στα δύσκολα σε θέλω: Φωτογραφίες από meeting Σάββατο 03/05/2003

----------


## stoidis

> Όχι ρε θα θίξουμε και ονόματα και υπολήψεις....
> 
> Όχι απλά έκανα edit το μύνημα σου και έβαλα τα ονόματα όσον μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό, αλλά έβαλα και διάφορα σχόλια !


Αυτό το τονίζω!

Για τα σχόλια που βλέπετε ευθύνεται αποκλειστικά ο papashark

Ά ρε papashark, πάλι ρόμπα μας έκανες...

----------

